# Nissan Juke Service Light



## leighturner (Dec 22, 2008)

Basically my 13 plate Juke has just had a service and then shortly after my dash was showing a flashing spanner so I thought I would manually reset by holding the two click buttons - I'm no longer left with the flashing spanner but still see a static orange spanner on ignition start-up until the oil check then it disappears - is this normal?? I can't remember what it did before!!!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Hopefully Juke_Fan will be on to advise, Our Juke is in the workshop and won't be back for another week (waiting on parts). I am pretty sure the lights are correct as you describe but I'm not 100%.

Only thing I would add is if you had it serviced at an independent recently, double check the Oil level. Ours was done and then had to go into the dealers for a warrant replacement part and they found the oil was short by nearly 2 litres..

Cheers
Ben


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Moved to Motoring Zone


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

It should come on and then turn itself off to show the system is working. It's normal, easy to forget and worry though! 

If it stays on then it needs looking at. 

My Clio currently has one with a check injection system that actually relates to a blown speaker (and check injection system should probably read "dealer attention required" or similar. If you get similar, then worry :lol:


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Just what mine does. Spanner shows (static not flashing) while the oil check takes place and then goes away.


----------



## leighturner (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for your replies.


----------

